# Fender Skirt 21Rs



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I had a blowout on my 2005 21RS and my fender skirt disentegrated. Does anyone know where I can get a new one? Also does anyone know what the name of the brown color that is the lower color on these units . Thanks for any help .Chuck


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

charlesy said:


> I had a blowout on my 2005 21RS and my fender skirt disentegrated. Does anyone know where I can get a new one? Also does anyone know what the name of the brown color that is the lower color on these units . Thanks for any help .Chuck


charlesy,
Double check the measurements. Try here.
crunchman


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help Crunchman .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

$149??? Are they serious?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> $149??? Are they serious?


CamperAndy,
Serious as in cheap or expensive? I thought they were pretty reasonable and I think the taupe is our color?
Looks to be cheaper than any skirt @ pellandent?
Do you know of another source?
crunchman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

crunchman12002 said:


> $149??? Are they serious?


CamperAndy,
Serious as in cheap or expensive? I thought they were pretty reasonable and I think the taupe is our color?
Looks to be cheaper than any skirt @ pellandent?
Do you know of another source?
crunchman
[/quote]

I saw the price and figured it was off by $100 too much. Did some research and there are not going to be a lot of places with any better match on the skirt or price but it just seems very high to me. Based on what it is, it should not be that much.


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought the price was a little high too , but what do you do ? They have you over a barrel. I guess I will order one . I am thinking about buying white and changing both sides . I will probaly paint the lower section too , possibly the blue thats on the graphics. Any thoughts .


----------

